# Norwegian forest cross 1 year old



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll try to get photos but she needs a home asap

She's with a friend of mine with Two malamutes after a housemate left taking her money and leaving the cat behind.

She's in Plymouth, don't know much else about her apart from what i've said.

Pm me or post here


Thanks


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Bump

She's an indoor only cat despite her "owner" threw her out into the pouring rain and left her outside hoping she'd run off after stealing my friends money.

My friend dosen't feel capable of looking after the cat and really needs to find her a home asap.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry we have no room, but hope she gets a home soon x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

NFC rescue is Mary-Rose Douglas  tel. 01268 551082  [email protected]

Could you contact this woman, she may be able to offer help.
Also, can you give us a description of the cat or even a photo.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

The cat is now gone.

Sorry not much I could do/give as that was all I was given.


----------

